# tillandsia glue



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi, I was wondering if polyurethane glue(gorilla glue, elmer's probond, etc.) would be OK for attaching air plants to cork. I've tried silicone and had what I would call poor results. I was thinking, since the polyurethane works with moisture, it would hold better. but would it be safe? Also, I've heard of a product called tilly tacker which is sold for this purpose, but I haven't seen it for sale anywhere, any hot tips out there?


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I know that the gorilla glue doesn't cure as fast and you would have to secure it somehow.

Other than that, i don't see why it would not work.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

I would just use fishing line and toothpicks to secure them. eventually they will put out their own roots and hold onto it.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

I've had pretty good sucess with hot glue. Its quick and easy. Just make sure to put the glue on the background or branch and not directly on the plant. Let it cool for a few seconds and then attach the plant to it. Works great.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I use 100% silicone to apply the tillandsia(SP) to the backgrounds of my tanks. It works well; I just place a glob of it on the background and press the plant into it and hold it there for a min or so then let set for 24 hours.
Hope this helps
ADAM


----------



## C.A.Caron (Apr 30, 2004)

Yesterday I tried some liquid nail, or flase nail glue. Got the idea from the reptile magazine march issue.

Its perfect.


----------

